# Roo or hens? 14 week old Wyandottes



## Malarkey89 (May 17, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I've got two golden and silver Wyandotte that I'm trying to find out if they are a roo or hen. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I









Gold 2








Silver 1 (the two photos are the same chicken)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to guess girls but I'm usually wrong. Someone will pop in to confirm or deny what I said.  

Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## Malarkey89 (May 17, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to guess girls but I'm usually wrong. Someone will pop in to confirm or deny what I said.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, btw.


Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm from Australia and it's my first time keeping chickens. I'm very much looking forward to learning from you guys!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And we look forward to sharing.

Seems I'm seriously deficient in identifying other breeds sexes because I raised Silkies. Those I can tell from an early age most of the time but I truly do stink with guessing other breeds.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I’m gonna go with hens too! Robin!! You’re doing it!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You all are slowly teaching me. But we need to have folks continuing to ask so the lessons you've taught me stick.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

both golds look hen but the sliver looks roo. I used my screen magnifier on them and there is an awful lot of comb going on once you get up close. The pictures are pretty difficult to see even magnified but I'm going to go with both golds are hens and the silver is a roo for now. Maybe if you can get some closer pics not in the grass then we can see a little better.


----------



## Malarkey89 (May 17, 2020)

Sylie said:


> both golds look hen but the sliver looks roo. I used my screen magnifier on them and there is an awful lot of comb going on once you get up close. The pictures are pretty difficult to see even magnified but I'm going to go with both golds are hens and the silver is a roo for now. Maybe if you can get some closer pics not in the grass then we can see a little better.


I took these photos on the 4th or May. The comb has been that size/shape for a week or two without any obvious signs of it growing any bigger.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm going to guess they're all ladies.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Post #1 1st pic is a roo. Post #8 roo


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Much better new pics and I stand by my original assessment. Golds are pullets, silver is roo.
I have wyandottes myself so I can compare to mine)


----------



## Malarkey89 (May 17, 2020)

Sylie said:


> Much better new pics and I stand by my original assessment. Golds are pullets, silver is roo.
> I have wyandottes myself so I can compare to mine)


Thanks mate, I was pretty confident on the goods but the silver has been really interesting to watch it grow. I've been swapping from hen to roo and back again for a few weeks now. The general feedback from Facebook and other places is 50/50 split so it's going to be a really interesting few weeks.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You're welcome. Sometimes it can be hard to tell and sometimes even the most experienced pro's are wrong. Time will tell and in the meantime, like you said, it will be interesting to see what happens. There's a saying in the chicken world "It's a rooster until it lays an egg" the saying cannot be reversed however because hens have been known to belt out a good old fashioned crow, especially if there are no roosters in the flock. (You can google "hen crowing" and see videos)


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I’m still sticking with my original all pullets I bred Wyandotte’s for a while (3-4 years) and roosters tend to have a much larger comb by that age. Without knowing the parents or it’s genes it could be a slow maturing cockerel but I would still side with pullet for all three.


----------

